# ipod dirty secret... :-|



## Boeing777 (Nov 25, 2003)

This dude is angry and his ad which was made with iMovie shows his creative way to make a point, even if it's a small one.

It's called ipodsdirtysecret

It is true that Apple refuses sometimes to pay for the repair of replacement even within your warranty period and their excuse would be. "Product abuse"

Rather insulting for a Mac fan who had been saving up cash to buy Apple's latest products and in return is accused of abusing what his expensive machine.

Not trying to make a point here; just an observation of someone who would never dare abuse a laptop worth $4000.

Peace.


----------



## kanecorp (Nov 25, 2003)

haha thats a funny video.


----------



## sjb2016 (Nov 25, 2003)

1) One year is standard on electronic devices, see Canon, Sony, Sharp on their warranties on music players.  One year, in fact, Sony only covers 90 days worth of labor.  I.E., you need a head replaced on your MD within a year but after 3 months, no charge for the head, but you're paying $80 for labor.  

2)  Apple care for iPod, is $60 and extends warranty to two years.  

I found Apple to be fair in their policies.  I won my iPod, and before Apple fixed the firmware was convinced the battery was dying after only 2 months use.  They replaced it twice with, no questions asked, although nothing was actually wrong with the iPod, but the firmware.  I will say this, I wish Apple would make warranties longer on computer hardware.  Just my wish.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe instead of taking all that time to complain about a electronic gadget that's almost 2 years old, he could have quickly used Google and found ipodbattery.com. ::ha::

It amazes me to know end how much certain people expect everything they buy to last forever. This guy should ALWAYS look at the warrenty period of a product!


----------



## spitty27 (Nov 25, 2003)

whoa...4 minutes ago, i i saw it and it worked, they pulled the movie, its not there.


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 25, 2003)

For some reason, I didn't get the quicktime thing.  it had a cracked quicktime sign thing.


----------



## djbeta (Nov 25, 2003)

......


----------



## plastic (Nov 26, 2003)

The link is broken. Or is it my Safari acting nuts? Seems like the "fan" has taken his video off air...


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 26, 2003)

As of now... it is broken...


----------



## tree (Nov 26, 2003)

works on my iBook.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 26, 2003)

Waterproof CD?


----------



## tree (Nov 26, 2003)

a copyright protection


----------



## Clie (Nov 26, 2003)

The link still works for me. You gotta admit that it was a great use of the technology and a fine example of how powerful these apps are at helping the "little guy" make his point.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 26, 2003)

now i dont want an iPod if the battery wont last more than a year and a half...


----------



## djbeta (Nov 26, 2003)

NO, no no.....   this movie is  OLD !!!

Apple has a battery replacement policy... for $100 they'll replace it..

+, I think most will last more than 18 months...

+, if you like you can buy a new battery for $50 and put it in yourself..


www.ipodbattery.com


BUT... Apple does have SOME nerve trying to charge $255..  can you say.. 

ahem...   nah.. I won't go there.


----------



## Boeing777 (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't think that's pretty old as you claim. The ad is new and we know that for a fact. Look at Apple's Ad for its iPod. that's not old. so don't tell us it's old.

I do admit that apple's support is amazing, but sometimes they can be real jerks and could even accuse you of abusing your own hardward! then, if you argue about the word "abuse", they'll say, "Just forget the word that we've used".... It happened to me so I speak for myself ;-)

Peace


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyway. If you buy your iPod / Mac / othert computer ? electrical device ? mobile phone in European Union, after appr. march/june of 2002 (depends on country), you are entitled to 24 months of warranty. That's 2 years. Even when Apple, Sony, whoever says on their papers they give you 12 months. So, if you buy your iPod in EU, you get 24 monts .. so not worth having th Apple care for it. (A side note: electronics, macs etc, are a lot more expensive in Europe than in US).

Mine is a 2nd gen, and it still lasts longer than the 3rd gen models.


----------



## mpbnl8182 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a 1st generation 5 GB iPod, battery still lasts 8-10 hrs on a full charge, I've had no problems.

Sure, it scratches pretty easily, and doesn't look nearly as good as when I got it, but it plays all my music for hours, so i'm all set.  This is just a guy who can't deal with the fact that sometimes things break (Though 255 is a lot to ask).

MP


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 26, 2003)

That was awesome.


----------



## rhale1 (Nov 29, 2003)

My little 'Pod is almost a year old. I had never heard of this, but it makes sense. All things go 'dead' at some point, and some quicker than others.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 29, 2003)

Heh, all batteries eventually die, the way you use your iPod most likely reflects on how long your battery will last, don't recharge when you don't need to..let the battery drain completely   I like this dudes way of getting his point across, it was pretty funny and it got his point across, that's cool...give it to the man whenever possible, heh.  Apple's battery placement and design is flawed, maybe it will get addressed in later versions of the iPod, replacing it is just a hassle for those of us who aren't technically inclined...and most apple users(of any product) just want the thing to work and not have to fsck with it.


----------



## kcwookie (Nov 29, 2003)

I've got a first generation iPod that I have used and abused something fierce and the battery still holds.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 29, 2003)

I wonder if Apple will ever sue this guy .. for illegally recording the tech support calls, AND for destroying their property (advertiments).


----------

